# Weeping Willow Trunk



## Willow_Man (May 6, 2008)

Hello, I'm a newbie to this site and to tree care in general. 

Last year I planted a 10' tall weeping willow in a remote corner of my yard and it seems to be doing well. At the nursery the tree trunk was bare but after planting it developed numerous sucker branches from ground level all the way up the trunk. Should I refrain from pruning this additional growth? Thanks.


----------



## Rtom45 (May 6, 2008)

Feel free to cut them off, in fact I'd recommend it.


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 6, 2008)

Definitely hack 'em off. Re-sprout needs to die!


----------



## osb_mail (May 7, 2008)

Hey put up some picture sometimes it is good to leave sprouts for awhile there is usually a reason the tree is doing this ?????


----------



## Willow_Man (May 8, 2008)

Too late. I already pruned the trunk. I also covered it with 4" plastic flex pipe to protect it from deer. They started peeling strips of bark off.


----------

